# Nice CL cookstove



## PapaDave (Feb 4, 2013)

http://nmi.craigslist.org/app/3541255013.html


----------



## Motor7 (Feb 4, 2013)

Wow....nice restore job. Another wow for the $3300.....


----------



## Umaxman (Feb 4, 2013)

Nice stove, but  with all the new codes for stoves though would it be possible to put this in and use it ?
I don't think it would be an approved stove and I don't think my insurance company would like it ?


----------



## Motor7 (Feb 4, 2013)

No codes here & hope it stays that way. There are a few pockets of burning freedom left in the US.....


----------



## Jack Fate (Feb 4, 2013)

Sweet stove ,love to have 


Thanks for sharing


----------



## trailmaker (Feb 4, 2013)

Awesome.  For a functional piece of art and history,  that price seems reasonable.  New versions of wood fired cookstoves are very expensive.


----------



## charly (Feb 4, 2013)

Beautiful stove,, but like mentioned, code issues, small firebox as well, probably better as a coal burner,,,for another 1200 you'd have a nice size firebox , be up to code, and be able to get parts..an Esse.


----------



## begreen (Feb 4, 2013)

Please post the picture along with a craigslist ad. In a few weeks the ad will be gone and this becomes a dead thread. It looks like silver paint was used instead of nickel plating. Not sure how well that will stand up. Hope it's high-temp. I have to think this stove is overpriced compared to a full restoration. The silver paint could degrade its value, especially on the stove top. It also appears to be missing the right-side, top trim. Maybe a boiler is missing? The stove is worth about $1200 IMO, less if that is not stove paint.






If I was spending this kind of money for a classic looking cookstove I would get a modern version Heartland Oval (with nickel plate).


----------



## PapaDave (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks for the tip, begreen.
I'll do that next time.


----------



## Dune (Feb 4, 2013)

The Heartland Oval is gorgeous. It that available with a waterback?


----------



## ScotO (Feb 4, 2013)

I love seeing those old restored stoves.......even though the modern ones are nice AND code-compliant, it's neat to see one of those oldies in action......

I have a circa 1905 Home Comfort cookstove, was going to restore it and install in our kitchen but money, safety, and code compliance wouldn't allow that.  Not to mention you can't heat a whole house with a tiny old cookstove.

Now the Esse Ironheart, on the other hand.......


----------



## begreen (Feb 4, 2013)

Dune said:


> The Heartland Oval is gorgeous. It that available with a waterback?


Yes, they have a stainless water jacket option. The left hand shot is with the side water reservoir option.


----------

